# fettuccine with creamy tomato-and-sausage sauce



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

This is A GREAT pasta dish... Easy cheap and tasty...

2 tablespoons olive oil
3 shallots, chopped
2 large garlic cloves, chopped
1 pound sweet Italian sausages, casings removed
1 cup whipping cream
2 14.5-ounce cans diced tomatoes in juice with Italian seasonings
1 tablespoon dried sage
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
3/4 pound fettuccine

1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 


Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add shallots and garlic and sauté until beginning to soften, about 3 minutes. Add sausages and sauté until no longer pink, breaking up with back of fork, about 5 minutes. Add cream; simmer 5 minutes. Add tomatoes with juices, sage and crushed red pepper. Simmer until sauce thickens, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes.
Meanwhile, cook pasta in large pot of boiling salted water until just tender but still firm to bite. Drain pasta, reserving 1/2 cup cooking liquid. 

Return pasta to same pot; add sauce. Toss over medium heat until sauce coats pasta, adding reserved cooking liquid by 1/4 cupfuls if mixture is dry. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to bowl; sprinkle with cheese and serve.

Ruddedog you have got to try this...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You wouldnt try n make somebody hungry would you?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I cook a lot and this is worth trying...!!!
Blew me away.. Sage is great taste for this dish.. Worth trying. My wife loved it. Give it a try. It is worth it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That does*

Sound good. may have to try that on my days off.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

made it again ... it rocks...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Going to try it with venison sausage. Can't wait


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

I tried this recipe.... 3 times now! This dog hunts !


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Man, you must have dropped those extra pounds that came from Christmas and Thanksgiving pretty fast to be able to go eat some rich and creamy pasta!

45 more minutes on the treadmill...


----------

